# Two Headed Troll



## Kip the Bold (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a pic i did of a two-headed troll.

Any Comments?


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a pic of a spiked troll king.


----------



## BlackStar (Jun 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## BlackStar (Jun 10, 2002)

what'd you do for the shadows that seem like real thick pencil marks? 

Blackstar


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 10, 2002)

The shadows on the two headed troll are done with an ink wash on watercolor paper, the troll king was all done with a rapidograph pen.


----------



## Virginia Wilde (Jun 11, 2002)

Ink wash? Really? I'm gonna have to learn that one. I'm learning to strategically use a blotter on comic pages without dumping crap all over your other art.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jun 12, 2002)

Here's a photoshopped pic of the original scanned line drawing of the two headed troll.

And what the heck, here are the stats for it.

Two-Headed Troll		            
Large Giant

Hit Dice:7d8+42 (74 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 19 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +8 natural)
Attacks: 2 claws + 10 (+5 Base, +6 strengh,-1 size) melee, 2 bites + 5(+5 Base, +6 Strength, -5 Secondary attack,-1 size) melee
Damage: claw 1d6+6, bite 1d6+3
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5ft./10ft.
Special Attacks: Rend (2d6+9 claw, 2d6+4 bite)
Special Qualities: Regeneration 5, scent, darkvision 90 ft.
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 14, Con 23, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 6
Skills: Listen + 12, Spot +12
Feats: Alertness, Iron Will
Climate/Terrain: Any land, aquatic, and underground.
Organization: Solitary or gang (2-4)
Challenge Rating: 6
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Always chaotic evil
Advancement: By character class


----------



## psychognome (Jun 30, 2002)

*Holy celestial cows, Batman!*

I know that I've given enough praise to your art already, but I've just gotta say that the two-headed troll looks amazing! Brilliant! Quit your job and start making easy cash out of cheesy fantasy book covers and gaming products!


----------

